# Bitdefender ???



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

The Best Malware Removal and Protection Software for 2022


We've tested over 100 anti-malware apps to help you find the the best malware protection and removal software for all your devices.




www.pcmag.com





I personally use AVG, but mostly due to laziness of switching to another brand. I don't really recommend it.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

You'll probably find info at Komando.com; 
maybe this page of that site Komando security


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Not sure why anyone needs to pay for antivirus software these days. Microsoft includes it in Windows and I'm guessing Apple does something similar.

Blocking pop-ups is easy; any web browser will block them for you. Banner ads can be blocked with ad blocking software add-ons to your browser. Or use a VPN that includes ad blocking.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Thom Paine said:


> You'll probably find info at Komando.com;
> maybe this page of that site Komando security


I forgot to mention them. They are great.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

snic said:


> Not sure why anyone needs to pay for antivirus software these days. Microsoft includes it in Windows and I'm guessing Apple does something similar.
> 
> Blocking pop-ups is easy; any web browser will block them for you. Banner ads can be blocked with ad blocking software add-ons to your browser. Or use a VPN that includes ad blocking.


The R&D that goes into anti malware is big business. A continuous arms race between malware coders and protection software. Someone needs to pay for it. While there's free software, often it doesn't include any sort of customer help, outside of forums. If you're savvy, then it's no problem, but for the majority of people, that little bit of support when they need it, and not call their IT savvy friends is worth every penny.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

SPS-1 said:


> I didn't renew my Kaspersky (headquartered in the wrong country).
> Too bad, it worked well. Nobody knows more about malware than those Russians.
> 
> I have my eyes on Bitdefender Internet Security.
> ...


im a former computer tech, i used to get asked this question 20-30 times a day,

i will give you the same answer.....

if your using windows 10, the best security is already installed on your computer.....the built in microsoft windows security/defender

there isn't any need for third party anti-virus software

i do however recommend scanning for malware with third party software,

there is a big difference between a virus and malware,

i would recommend downloading and installing Malwarebytes......









Download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware


Malwarebytes is a light-weight anti-malware program that is excellent at removing the latest detections. MBAM is also able to be used along side any other security programs that you may have installed, which allows it to remove malware that was able to sneak through your normal anti-virus solution.




www.bleepingcomputer.com





scan with that about once a month,

if you want to block ads and pop ups, the best option is to add an extension to your browser to do that,

i use AD Block Plus

it works great......






Adblock Plus | The world's #1 free ad blocker


Adblock Plus, the most popular ad blocker on Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Android and iOS. Block pop-ups and annoying ads on websites like Facebook and YouTube.



adblockplus.org


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

supers05 said:


> The R&D that goes into anti malware is big business. A continuous arms race between malware coders and protection software. Someone needs to pay for it. While there's free software, often it doesn't include any sort of customer help, outside of forums. If you're savvy, then it's no problem, but for the majority of people, that little bit of support when they need it, and not call their IT savvy friends is worth every penny.


I'll let the majority pay if they wish, and will continue to use legally free to me anti-virus software.

The fancier the software is, the more problematic it is I find - windows defender/security essentials is simple, stays out of the way and it works


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> I'll let the majority pay if they wish, and will continue to use legally free to me anti-virus software.
> 
> The fancier the software is, the more problematic it is I find - windows defender/security essentials is simple, stays out of the way and it works


All valid points. You are clearly more tech savvy than the average Joe though. Simply having a number to call is sometimes the best selling feature.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

supers05 said:


> The R&D that goes into anti malware is big business. A continuous arms race between malware coders and protection software. Someone needs to pay for it. While there's free software, often it doesn't include any sort of customer help, outside of forums. If you're savvy, then it's no problem, but for the majority of people, that little bit of support when they need it, and not call their IT savvy friends is worth every penny.


Microsoft gets paid very well. They have zillions of business customers who absolutely depend on Microsoft's antivirus systems that are included with Windows. And Microsoft knows that the more protected individual computers are (whether they belong to businesses who pay subscription fees or to individuals who have paid for the operating system once, when they bought the computer), the more protected everyone is, including their subscription-paying customers.

That said, your point about having a number to call is one I can't argue with. Microsoft is certainly not known for its customer service. But I think most people with a but of savvy can figure this stuff out on their own.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

snic said:


> Microsoft gets paid very well. They have zillions of business customers who absolutely depend on Microsoft's antivirus systems that are included with Windows. And Microsoft knows that the more protected individual computers are (whether they belong to businesses who pay subscription fees or to individuals who have paid for the operating system once, when they bought the computer), the more protected everyone is, including their subscription-paying customers.
> 
> That said, your point about having a number to call is one I can't argue with. Microsoft is certainly not known for its customer service. But I think most people with a but of savvy can figure this stuff out on their own.


You'd be amazed at how dependent a lot of people are on that external help. I like the MS version. Very minimal UI but still plenty of needed settings when you need them. Unfortunately, there's plenty of legitimate software out there that will trip the generic heuristic scanning of most anti malware software. It really confuses people that aren't computer savvy.

I personally was surprised by MS's virus database and polished software whey they rolled out. (It must have been their addon software division instead of the OS division. Although I'm also pretty sure they bought it from someone.) Anyways, it took a while before viruses started to appear to be able to disable their software, so for a bit they were the safest to use. However, being popular means you're a bigger target, so now they are on level playing field these days. That's from my antidotal experience from using virustotal on all my downloaded files.


----------



## marley.roman96 (5 mo ago)

SPS-1 said:


> I didn't renew my Kaspersky (headquartered in the wrong country).
> Too bad, it worked well. Nobody knows more about malware than those Russians.
> 
> I have my eyes on Bitdefender Internet Security.
> ...


You can also consider Avast. Once I got a hard drive which was full of viruses(around 1000) and decided to test different antiviruses. What I discovered was that Kaspersky had been the most efficient one (it found 1000+ viruses while others didnt do it that well) Or there is another alternative for you: you can install Linux Mint and forget about viruses at all


----------

